
Google Cloud Source Repositories now GA and free for five users and 50GB storage - petercooper
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/05/Cloud-Source-Repositories-now-GA-and-free-for-up-to-five-users-and-50GB-of-storage.html
======
dsy_oi
Glad to see one more service becoming GA on GCP. I'm eagerly waiting for
Postgres GA and managed redis, memcache.

I'm working on an open source[1] PaaS platform which makes integrating managed
services a breeze and more accessible on GCP[2].

[1]: [https://gitHub.com/datacol-io/datacol](https://gitHub.com/datacol-
io/datacol)

[2]:
[https://www.datacol.io/docs/cloudsql](https://www.datacol.io/docs/cloudsql)

~~~
wgj
What is GA? The only place I see it in the article is the title, and a google
search turned up nothing for me.

~~~
thegrace
General Availability

'are excited to announce that it's leaving beta and is now generally
available' \- OP

------
rurban
Why should I trust them again? Back then I trusted the bigger guys
code.google.com over the little guy GitHub.com and was eventually screwed.
Their UI sucked, issues couldn't be imported back to GitHub fully, and they
continued to screw their costumers back and front. In the meantime GitHub and
redhat openshift had been rocksolid stable services for free without any
interruption for 7-9 years for me. Sorry no.

------
taylorbuley
Product page: [https://cloud.google.com/source-
repositories/](https://cloud.google.com/source-repositories/)

------
skybrian
What would you do with this?

~~~
joshmn
idk what would you do with github

------
mali9
I wonder if the equivalent of Github Webhooks is present in Google Cloud
Source Repositories, as far as I can see, couldn't find any in the product
page.

~~~
dsy_oi
You can create a trigger and start a build with container builder. Pretty
powerful. ([https://cloud.google.com/container-builder/docs/creating-
bui...](https://cloud.google.com/container-builder/docs/creating-build-
triggers)).

If you need more powerful CI/CD system on gcp, checkout www.datacol.io ( I am
the author, so little biased )

------
malloryerik
Does anyone see an advantage here over, say, GitLab?

~~~
robbyt
We use this as a secondary remote. Google's security model inside of a project
means that you can grant accesses between select services without
authentication.

E.g., we keep our main private repo at gihub, but when we want to auto-build a
Docker image, push to the Google remote. Google's build trigger has been r/o
granted access to the repo, clones the code, builds and publishes a private
image.

